

Very frank and honest FAQ given by a hosting provider. - akarambir
https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/about/faq#Easy

======
akarambir
NearlyFreeSpeech is a host that takes an interesting tact. You're not promised
a massive (and oversold) plan that you may never fully utilize; instead,
you're billed incrementally based on usage. If you're hosting a simple
personal landing page site to showcase your resume and some place you can be
found online, you may never pay more than a buck or two a month for the tiny
amount of resources you use. NearlyFreeSpeech isn't the easiest personal web
host to get started with—they say as much in their FAQ file, where not a
single "one-click" web setup application is to be found—but the prices are
rock bottom and you'll be out less than a cup of coffee a month for a simple
personal web site.

------
ignifero
I call BS: <http://www.gandi.net/no-bullshit>

